# Backfocus issue is a definite: What should I do next?



## PaulWog (Sep 18, 2013)

I've examined a plethora of photos I've taken with my 35mm 1.8G on my D5200. Very consistently, the photos are backfocussed. The amount I haven't measured, but it's usually if I'm focused on someone's eye or cheek, their neck or ears will be in sharp focus (maybe some hair further back), and the focus point will be out of focus. I have a ton of shots from various days where I've zoomed in using ViewNX 2, looked at the focus point, and scrolled around an f1.8 shot to see that when I focused on my target's teeth or lips, it's their neck which is further back which is in dead-on focus. The teeth might be a little bit blurry, and the neck will show tiny hairs and details so sharp it's amazing. Lighting conditions change, shooting ranges change, and focus targets change, but the backfocus remains fairly consistent (I was originally willing to consider it to be my shooting style, but I've determined for certain it's not).

Anyway, I have a backfocussing issue. It's definite.

Here's my problem: I don't know if it's the camera or the lens. My only other two lenses are an f3.5-f5.6, and an f4-f5.6. Both have been consistent and sharp, so I'd think if I had a backfocus issue it'd pop up even at f4-f5.6 occasionally... but generally focus has been accurate and dependable with the other two lenses. Nevertheless, I don't have a prime to compare with.

*So my question:* What's the best way to proceed to get quick and correct service done by Nikon? Should I take sample pictures and provide the RAW files? Do I just bring the lens in? I don't want to have to be without my only prime lens for a lengthy period only to get a refurbished one back, or something to that effect... considering it's basically new. I'm wondering if anyone has dealt with a similar problem, and how you went about it? The lens is about 3 months old, but probably I've only shot 1000 shots or so with it.


----------



## PaulWog (Sep 18, 2013)

If I dial the focus ring back the same amount on every shot, I get razor sharp images. Whether I'm doing an up-close shot, or far away shot, my target becomes razor sharp if I do the same focus ring dial back. Just a very slight hand motion which I have memorized now. Worst case scenario: I dial the focus ring counter-clockwise (or if you're viewing my camera as the subject, then clockwise), about 7mm or so of a turn (just slight), and I get razor sharp images.

I'm hoping this means focus repair will be simple? And maybe quick?


----------



## SCraig (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm not that familiar with the D5200, but does it have autofocus fine tune as a menu option?  If so adjust it there.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Sep 18, 2013)

I dont think the D5200 has the fine tuning option, i thought of that myself for a second.

I would sell the 35mm 1.8G or replace it if it`s still in Warranty is Nikon warranty not 2 Year`s ???

John.


----------



## KmH (Sep 18, 2013)

You send the camera and lens to Nikon service so they can calibrate the AF module to that lens under the warranty.

Auto focus is not only about the lens, and not only about the camera.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Sep 18, 2013)

A couple of threads things to read.

?This Lens is Soft??. « Canon Rumors

There is No Such Thing as a Perfect Lens

John.


----------



## PaulWog (Sep 18, 2013)

Tinderbox (UK) said:


> A couple of threads things to read.
> 
> ?This Lens is Soft??. « Canon Rumors
> 
> ...



That's what's worrying me a little bit. I've read a couple articles like those (or maybe those articles precisely, I'm not sure -- I just skimmed what you linked); I disagree with the one point about cherry-picking lenses to a camera resulting in issues down the road... at least in my situation, I need to have my lenses work properly with my camera, since I don't have built-in lens adjustment, and without proper focus I can't even use the lens.

What I'm a little bit worried about with regards to what that article brings up is this: My other two lenses have dead on accurate focus after testing them. They open up to f3.5 and f4 respectively, and are sharp and dependable. However, the article brings up the point: The camera can be off, and so can the lenses that work well with the camera. I am really hoping that my camera is essentially 'zeroed', and so are my other two lenses, so that if I get my 35mm 1.8G calibrated to a 'zeroed' state, everything will be good. What I'm dreading is if my camera is say (arbitrary numbers here)... if my camera is +2 on focus, and my other two lenses are +1.5 to +2.5, while my 35mm 1.8G is -1 currently. Zeroing out the 35mm 1.8G wouldn't fix the problem in that situation! 

Anyway, I contacted the Nikon service center. The lucky part is it's a drive away, so I don't have to pay for shipping & handling (just gas which will cost the same given the drive, but it feels cheaper somehow). The unfortunate part is they told me it's a 2.5-3 week wait on service, and when I asked the lady on the phone if a backfocussing issue with a 35mm 1.8G is relatively straight-forward to fix, she gave me the response (unsurprisingly) that "it's hard to tell, we can't give you an answer, it could be a number of different things."; I agreed and thanked her, but I wish I could've gotten an answer more along the lines of "generally this is straight-forward and can be resolved without any issues."

Here's to hoping it's straight-forward and can be resolved without any issues. I've had thoughts cross my mind of selling my D5200 and going to a D7100 or waiting for a D7200, but then I'm left thinking that switch is better made to FX, and then I'd be forced to get rid of my 16-85mm... such a frustrating bind having DX lenses has put me in (the 35mm 1.8G itself is fine in FX in my opinion, but my 16-85 cost so much that I feel bound to DX).


----------



## Shad498 (Jun 19, 2014)

Hey PaulWog

Did you ever get this sorted. I have the same problem with using a D5200 and using a 35mm f1.8 but also a 50mm f1.8

Did you ever get this sorted?


----------



## PaulWog (Jun 20, 2014)

Shad498 said:


> Hey PaulWog
> 
> Did you ever get this sorted. I have the same problem with using a D5200 and using a 35mm f1.8 but also a 50mm f1.8
> 
> Did you ever get this sorted?



I didn't exactly. My other lenses are fine, 50 and 85. I sold the 35 off to someone with focus calibration on his camera. 

If you're having issues with both, you should contact the warranty services and possibly send in your two lenses and your DSLR in for calibration.


----------

